# Questions about Spoo growth



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

So I am at the 5.5 month mark with my Spoo, he seemd to grow like a rocket at first, but now we're sitting at about 22" (give or take half an inch as this was not measured with a wicket) and about 34lbs. 

When I purchased him, I was told I would be getting a puppy that would hit around 28'' and over 65lbs, but I am looking at him and I'm thinking there is no way he's going to spring up another 6 inches. 

I don't really want to ask about his growth with my breeder (for various reasons, all good ones, you'll just have to trust me in that!)

I know my standard can take up to 2 years to grow and fill out, but I am sure that I read somewhere that a certain percentage of their growth is determined around this time. 

So since I'm lucky enough to be a member of a community with lots of people with more experience then myself, I was just wondering what do you think? 

His mom was 24'' and 40-45 pounds if I remember correctly, I am wondering if he might possibly be finishing more around her size?

I am mostly asking out of curiosity, I love him regardless of how big he does or doesn't get.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is four years old and 22 3/4" inches, about 35-36 pounds. The height was measured with a wicket by an AKC official measuring judge, so it is accurate. Her mom is bigger than she is. I would say she settled her height somewhere between 8 and 10 months. Her weight goes up and down a little bit seasonally. I actually love the size that she is now. Initially I think I wished she was a little taller and bulkier, but I can pick her up if I need to in an emergency (or to goof with her). I am also happy that she is light since she does lots of jumping and I am happy that she isn't carrying too much of her springy self through the air. I'm not sure that this gives you much guidance, but I know you well enough to know that you will be happy with him whatever size he finishes out at as long as he is healthy and happy.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My Cammie is a small standard poodle. I love her size! Her weight and height are shown below. All measurements were taken at home with a yard stick and a bathroom scale, so they may not be exactly precise.

3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21 in


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

He's still got some growing to do!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

roulette said:


> He's still got some growing to do!


Roulette has that growth chart, it's been proven to be pretty accurate statistically. I think Gryphon will still grow a LOT, personally! The slower the better though. Indy is 26" and 52 lbs, so she's kind of a moose for a lady. Maddy is 24" and 47 lbs, so she feels a lot smaller by comparison and I kind of like her size better. Indy has a wonderful, bulky, solidness to her, but like one of the posters above said, I feel better about Maddy's smaller size when she is spring-bok-ing around (yes, I may have just slaughtered a noun, but it describes what she does quite well!)


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! So by that chart he would be approximately 78-82% of his maximum height? I guess that means he could get quite a bit bigger. 

Honestly, part of me hopes that he stays on the smaller size, I have grown quite fond of his dimensions and being able to pick him up easily. The other part of me would feel slightly annoyed that I bought all of this tall dog sized stuff and rearranged my furniture to fit it


----------

